# See ya Dad



## 7milesup (Oct 8, 2021)

I thought I was prepared.  I wasn't.  I knew he was going to be crossing to the other side but it still hit me harder than I thought it would.  Why?  I don't know.  Passing of an era or maybe it was because there was so much I still wanted to talk to him about but didn't get a chance due to that damn Alzheimer disease.   I wrote a letter to him the night he passed away.  My brother was in the room with him and put the cell phone on speaker while I read it to my Dad.  I am SO glad I did that.  It helped me.  I believe he did hear too.  I also did a eulogy for him (for me?) at the funeral.  That was a first for me. Did it rather extemporaneously with only a few notes scribbled on a piece of paper.  Before I walked in I mentioned to the pastor I would like to say a few words.  It went well.  It helped me.  The pianist played polka music on our way out.

Dad was born in the house that I grew up in.  August of 1926.  Passed Sept. 22, 2021.  His Grandfather started the farm in 1901 and my oldest brother continues to farm there.  It will probably go to his kids when he passes.  That is a lot of generations.

The one picture has him talking to my Aunt Iona.  She passed about 3 weeks before he did.  The thing I like about that picture is what my Dad could do best; talk to anyone.  He was such a kind and gentle man.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 8, 2021)

Condolences, even though it's expected, that does not make it any easier.


----------



## francist (Oct 8, 2021)

I’m sorry for your loss, Neil. Your father and mine were both born in the same year, both spent “time on the farm”, and both had a caring smile. My Dad has been gone a few years now but I still think of him, often when standing in front of the mirror. It gets easier, but never really goes away…

-frank


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 8, 2021)

My condolences on the loss of your dad. My dad was another Wisconsin farmer,  though he went on to other endeavors. He passed three years ago, also born in 26'. Seems once are parents are gone, we are in a different world, never to be quite the same again, but I guess that is the way of things, and we always have are memories of them to help sustain us. Mike


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 8, 2021)

My condolences to you and your family.

I lost my pop about three years ago and I'm sitting at his old desk as I type this. He was a few years younger than yours but they really were cut from a different stock. I can't believe how often it talk about him to others, my grandfather was the farmer but my dad grew up around it and the landscaping business. Yes, memories and mementos are nice but what really counts is the legacy they left in us. We should never forget where we came from and those who came before.

John


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss Neil,  my condolences. 

Tim


----------



## ArmyDoc (Oct 8, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.  Thank you for posting this.


----------



## brino (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi Neil,

You have my condolences for your loss.

My Mom passed several years ago now. I know the profound feeling of loss in my world.
It changed me .......or maybe my perception of the world.

I am very glad you felt comfortable posting about it here.
Like you, I find writing and talking about events to help me thru.

Brian


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Oct 8, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Neil. 
This weekend will be 29 years ago that my dad passed away.   I was just a dumb 22 year old then.   Sure miss him.
Remember the good times you had together,  it helps a little. 
Joe


----------



## Firstram (Oct 8, 2021)

So sorry for your loss! 
My dad passed 30 years ago and, I still have mental conversations with him. Celebrate the fond memories.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 8, 2021)

I’m sorry for your loss, Neil. Your father and mine were both born in the same year, mine passed in 82. 
I wish I had more time, It sounds like you enjoyed that time with him... Be glad, hold onto the memories.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 8, 2021)

I wish i had words to comfort you in this time of loss. 
I’m glad you were able to read your letter, and you were able to share your feelings with him.
He obviously raised his family right.


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 8, 2021)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Neil, most sincere condolences. He looks like a friendly person to be around. Thank you for sharing with us here.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 8, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, , it usually hits us harder than we expect.


----------



## jbobb1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Sorry for your loss Neil. Your father heard you read your letter to him. A touching moment for him as well as you.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 8, 2021)

Neil we all support you in this sad time.  The best memories of your dad will help sustain you.


----------



## DiscoDan (Oct 8, 2021)

So sorry for your loss my friend. I'm not looking forward to that day when it comes for my family


----------



## benmychree (Oct 8, 2021)

My dad passed in 1969 at age 56, I was 25 at the time and just getting to know him as an adult, I greatly miss him and always will.


----------



## extropic (Oct 8, 2021)

Condolences. Celebrate his life and his legacy. I think that's how you keep him near.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 8, 2021)

I am flying tomorrow morning to visit my parents.   My dad is 80 next year,  very happy to have him still around.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 8, 2021)

that's very sad, especially the Alzheimers part. I don't think you ever get over losing a parent, you just come to terms with it. I really miss my mum (she died suddenly last year) and I'm sure I always will.


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 9, 2021)

My condolences on your loss. No one is truly ready. Dad is 90 and we fully expect a call at any time. We talk a few times a week, although the conversations are mostly one sided, as his memory and concentration are shot.

We all know time marches on and we should make the best of it. Enjoy the moments and grab what one can. Photo is from Aug this year when we drove the old car to see him. It 85 to his 90. He was stoked for a few days after this!
Pierre


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 9, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.  Being pragmatic, no one gets out alive.  Simple fact of living is all life eventually comes to an end.  We lost my dad 2 1/2 years ago about 5 years after he'd suffered a stroke.  "Too soon" or "Too long?", probably "too long" in my dad's case as my mom literally wiped his butt for him the last 5 1/2 years of his life.  Not the way he wanted to live.  He was never in pain which was a blessing.  We all still miss him and talk quite often about the good times before his stroke.  He had a dry sense of humor that we all miss.  I visited my parents back in the day and they mentioned a hunting buddy was getting a knee replacement.  Me being me replied, "Left knee, right knee or weenie?"  It took my dad about 5 seconds to catch the joke.  A couple of months later we were sitting in a deer blind and he started talking (which was a struggle as he would maybe speak 10 words a day) about the knee replacement.  "What type of cast do you think they give you for a weenie replacement?"  "Probably a huge cast dad. . ."  "Do you think Kathy (buddy's wife) got tired of driving him around so he could show it off!"  GREAT memories of my dad!

Try to take comfort in the fact that he's in a better place.  You still have many fond memories of being with him, think of them often.

Bruce


----------



## BladesIIB (Oct 9, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.  Glad you have such great memories to reflect on.  My dad has taught me so much I know it will be hard when that day comes.


----------

